
Tiny aquatic animals secrete a compound that may help fight snail fever - DoreenMichele
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/tropical-disease-parasite-snail-fever
======
pvaldes
The humble rotifers that were the hidden key to open the gates of the
multibillionary industry of modern sea farms... who would suspect such huge
monetary value from an animal that is like a spinning cartoon?

There is a new world to discover in invertebrate ecology. Sadly there is
millions of money invested in wipping it, and just crumbs to research or
protect it (by nerds and weird people that often fight alone).

(Has died yet the last californian vaquita?)

